# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  التفسير المطبوع باسم (تفسير مجاهد) هل من دراسة حول نسبة هذا الكتاب؟

## عبد الله الحمراني

الحمد لله وحده والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبي بعده وبعد:
فإن المطالع لهذا الكتاب يجد أسانيد أخرى إلى غير مجاهد
فيجد إسناد الكتاب يصل إلى آدم بن أبي إياس عن ورقاء 
وفي درَج الكتاب يلاحظ أن الأسانيد لا تدل على أنه إلى مجاهد:
وللعلم فالإمام البيهقي رحمه الله يسوق أسانيد من هذا الكتاب في كتبه.
وقد عملت بحثا حول إمكانية أن يكون هذا الكتاب (تفسير آدم بن أبي إياس) فأخذت آثارا قد عزاها السيوطي في الدر المنثور إلى ذلك التفسير ولم أجدها في ذلك التصنيف. 
فالاحتمال في ذلك ضعيف حتى يثبت شيء آخر.
فهل من صاحب دلو؟!

----------


## أبو صالح التميمي

في المستدرك على تاريخ التراث العربي(قسم التفسير) للدكتور حكمت ياسين رجح انه تفسير آدم وليس لمجاهد،قرأته من قبل والله أعلم.

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

هنا:
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=7514
http://www.tafsir.net/vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=48
http://www.tafsir.net/vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=338

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

هل من جديد ؟؟
غير ما هو موجود على الرابطين..
فالكتاب يحتاج إلى نظرة فاحص مدقق.

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

> هل من جديد ؟؟
> غير ما هو موجود على الرابطين..
> فالكتاب يحتاج إلى نظرة فاحص مدقق.


أكرر رجائي للإخوة الأفاضل هل من جديد؟!!
(ابتسامة)

----------


## مخطوط

هناك رسالة علمية بعنوان تفسير مجاهد : تحقيق وتوثيق ودراسة . ( دكتوراه ) لعل المؤلف تعرض لذلك
وهناك رسالة ماجستير بعنوان مجاهد بن جبر ومنهجه في التفسير ولابد من استعراض الرسالتين لما تريد

----------


## السكران التميمي

هذا التفسير يا شيخ (عبد الله) هو [تفسير ورقاء بن عمر] مما أخذه عن ابن أبي نجيح _ وهذا هو الحق عندي لا يعدوه _، تفرد برواية مجموع ما رواه من تفسير القرآن: عبد الرحمن بن الحسن، عن إبراهيم بن ديزل، عن آدم، عنه به؛ فيما رواه من روايات في تفسير القرآن مما قاله مجاهد، وقليلٌ عن غيره.

-قال صالح بن أحمد في أثناء كلامه عن عبد الرحمن بن الحسن: (..ثم ادعى المصنفات والتفاسير مما بلغنا أن إبراهيم قرأه قبل سنة تسعين وهو..)
قلت: ومن هذا النص يتضح أن التفسير مما ألف من قِبَلِ غير إبراهيم؛ وأن إبراهيم كان ذا علاقة بمن يروي التفسير وقد قرأه عليه وأخذه منه.
-ولذلك قال الخطيب البغدادي في (تاريخ بغداد 10/292) في أثناء ترجمة عبد الرحمن بن الحسن: (حدثنا عنه أبو الحسن بن رزقويه بكتاب [تفسير ورقاء] وغيره).
-وأيضاً فقد كان الإمام أحمد يوثقه في تفسير ابن أبي نجيح خاصة، إلا أن ورقاء يقولون لم يسمع التفسير كله من ابن أبي نجيح؛ يقولن بعضه عرض.. أفاده الذهبي في السير؛ وقال:
(قال يحيى القطان: قال معاذ: قال ورقاء: كتاب التفسير قرأت نصفه على ابن أبي نجيح، وقرأ علي نصفه، وقال ابن أبي نجيح: هذا تفسير مجاهد.
وقال يحيى بن معين: تفسير ورقاء، عن ابن أبي نجيح، عن مجاهد أحب إلي من تفسير قتادة).
ونحوه عند الخطيب في (تاريخ بغداد 13/516) ونقله المزي في (التهذيب 30/435) وعنه ابن حجر في (التهذيب 11/101).
وانظر (تاريخ ابن معين رواية الدوري 4/300).
-وقال ابن الجنيد: قلت ليحيى: تفسير ورقاء عمن حملته؟ قال: كتبته عن شبابة، وعن علي بن حفص.. أفاده الخطيب في (تاريخ بغداد 9/298) ونقله المزي في (التهذيب 12/346) وعنه ابن حجر في (التهذيب 4/263).
-قال الخليلي في (الإرشاد 2/648) أثناء ترجمة إبراهيم بن الحسين بن ديزل: (وروى تفسير ورقاء عن آدم عنه، وآخر من روى عنه بهمذان عبد الرحمن بن عبيد الأسدي).
-وقد ذكر تفسير ورقاء بن عمر أيضاً الثعلبي في الكشف.
-وقد أتى في (التحبير في المعجم الكبير 1/556) في ترجمة [عثمان بن محمد بن أحمد البلخي المعروف بالشريك]؛ أثناء ذكره لإجازة المترجم بمسموعاته للمصنف، قال: (..وكتاب التفسير لمجاهد بن جبير؛ يرويه عن الوخشي،عن علي بن شاذان، عن القاضي أبي القاسم عبد الرحمن بن الحسن بن أحمد الهمذاني، عن إبراهيم بن ديزل، عن آدم بن إياس، عن ورقاء،عن أبي نجيح، عن مجاهد..).

----------

